# Heirloom Grape Varieties



## Skycrestfarm (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been considering planting some wine grapes. I live in western PA south of the major wine growing region in western NY. Since I live within striking distance of standard grapes I was thinking of maybe planting something unusual and unobtainable from commercial growers. Any ideas?


----------



## bigdrums2 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, and that also depends on the type wine you like. Some of my thoughts would be to try hybrids likechancellor, chambourcin, Delaware, norton, arandell, traminette or maybe even some vinifera like Viognier, petit Verdot and cab franc.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 19, 2013)

Lemberger (aka Blaufrankish) is a nice grape that should handle your cold there.


----------



## blumentopferde (Dec 21, 2013)

First to say: I don't know the climate in your area, but if Lemberger/Blaufrankisch does fit, then any other Variety that grows in Austria and Germany would also do (As Lemberger is one of the more demanding Austrian Varieties)!

Here are some examples:

*vinifera, red:*
Zweigelt: austrian variety, high yield (needs reduction), early ripening, easy to handle, good frost hardiness, uncomplicated taste, easily drinkable.
St. Laurent:Austrian variety, low yield, rather early ripening, very sensitive to late frosts and during flowering, very distinctive taste, and definitely a rare speciality!
Blauer Wildbacher: Austrian variety, low yield, very late ripening, difficult to grow, creates a very acidic rosé with a distinctive rasperry and redcurrant nose. Only suitable for red wine if harvested very late. Definitely a rarity!

*hybrid, red:*
Roesler
Rathay
Rondo
All three are early ripening, frost hardy varieties with high yields, and medium resistance to funghal diseases. They produce very dark and intensive red vines.

*vinifera, white;*
(Gewurz-)Traminer:
South-tyrolean variety, low yield, rather late ripening, sensitive during flowering, very intensive floral taste, very low acidity and excellent for dessert wines
(Gelber) Muskateller:
One of hundrets Muscat-subvarieties. late ripening, sensitive during flowering, difficult to grow. Very enjoyable floral taste, in Austria very popular as dry and sweet wine.
Scheurebe:
Quite new german variety. Late ripening, good frost hardiness. Good for desert wines.
Gruner Veltliner:
Most popular wine of Austria. Very wide variety of w inestyles. very high yields (needs reduction), sensitive during flowering, sensitive to chlorosis. Standard qualities are high in acidity and have a slightly peppery note.

*hybrid, white:*
Sorry, no (good) experiences so far 

Of course there are many more varieties but I didn't taste all of them.
The "grapes" section of this site might also help you:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/grapes/


----------



## Skycrestfarm (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone... I'll look further into your suggestions.


----------



## blumentopferde (Dec 22, 2013)

If you dare to start with viniferas you might of course have a look at the more popular cool climate varieties, such as Riesling, Pinot Noir, Pinot Noir Precoce, Pinot Gris, Pinot Blanc, Pinot Meunier, Chasselas, Chardonnay, Sauvignon Blanc etc.

If you're interested in vinifera varieties that grow successfully in very cool climates, you might have a look at british vineyards:
http://www.englishwineproducers.com


----------



## blumentopferde (Dec 23, 2013)

You should consider though, that native american varieties and new american hybrid varieties are much more resistant to any kind of diseases, have a much higher frost hardiness and are less complicated to grow than vinifera varieties...


----------



## bigdrums2 (Dec 30, 2013)

blumentopferde said:


> You should consider though, that native american varieties and new american hybrid varieties are much more resistant to any kind of diseases, have a much higher frost hardiness and are less complicated to grow than vinifera varieties...


I second that. The flavor of many if them is just as good, with far less hassle. And as I've mentioned before, American vines in American soil makes much more sense.


----------

